# Algarve weather



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Im due to arrive in Algarve at the end of March. The BBC weather says it has been raining pretty much every day for last few weeks. However my pal has just returned from Albufeira with a suntan? Has there been. Im confused.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Its been a mix of sunshine and showers, but when the sun shines its bright enough to tan easily
Suns as strong here in the winter as it is in England in June / July - easy to burn.

We've also had lots of perfect sunny days as well as the mixed ones.

Even on the mixed days all you need is a sheltered spot to enjoy the warm weather.
to me March - June is the perfect time to visit
Have a good holiday


----------

